# Evolution of Truth



## Jared (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a friend that I work with who seems to believe that truth evolves. I know that this is a somewhat common belief among postmoderns. But, how do I respond?

He is an atheist and seems to think that Christianity was good at one time but now it is outdated and should be replaced with something else in keeping with the evolution of truth as it were.

Anyway, I have to go to work so I can't elaborate very much. Any response would be appreciated.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 8, 2011)

C.S. Lewis dispatched that idea already, in verse:



> Lead us, Evolution, lead us
> Up the future's endless stair;
> Chop us, change us, prod us, weed us.
> For stagnation is despair:
> ...



Look at it this way. Is it true that "truth evolves"? Is that truth (that truth evolves) itself an evolving truth? If not, then there is such a thing as static truth (and so it is no longer necessarily true that truth evolves). If so, then the truth that truth evolves might evolve into a truth that does not evolve. And if all of that sounds absurd, it's because it is: a changing truth is a contradiction in terms.


----------



## jwright82 (Feb 10, 2011)

Have your friend elaborate on what he means. Does he mean that a truth like "God exists" could be true at one time and now it is not? Or is he simply saying that we are in a historical development of ideas and religion served a good practical purpose at one time but now is no longer needed to ground our values and such, basically seculerism? These are two different things.


----------



## EverReforming (Feb 10, 2011)

I had Cheerios for breakfast this morning. No matter how much time has passed, it does not change the truth of the matter that on Feb. 10, 2011, I ate Cheerios for breakfast.

Truth is constant. Perceptions of truth may change.


----------



## Douglas P. (Feb 10, 2011)

py3ak said:


> Look at it this way. Is it true that "truth evolves"? Is that truth (that truth evolves) itself an evolving truth? If not, then there is such a thing as static truth (and so it is no longer necessarily true that truth evolves). If so, then the truth that truth evolves might evolve into a truth that does not evolve. And if all of that sounds absurd, it's because it is: a changing truth is a contradiction in terms.





Every system of religion except that which is contained in Scripture will always end up being self contradictory. Just apply the internal critique and sooner or later the system will fall apart, as py3ak has demonstrated.


----------

